# Hello, another from WI



## neoinarien (Jan 4, 2010)

From SE WI, 

Hello!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* neoinarien. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome - from a Buckeye!*

Hey - welcome to the site. I love it and I'm sure you will too.

Happy Hunting, from central Ohio!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

